# my a3 cup holders suck!!!



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

I have owned this a3 for a month now and the only complaint is the cup holders. It's like it was designed to be used with only cans.

Any solutions to this?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't know if there's any solution, but I hope so. The little flexible rubber "nubs" in mine all cracked and fell apart in the matter of two weeks for some reason. 

Maybe there is a different model that can be fit into our consoles?


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Don't drink and drive, lol?

I can get a larger bottle of water or coffee in mine without it moving around or spilling all over. Want to see bad cup holders? Look at the R171 SLK, total afterthought on top of the ICE screen.


----------



## RFosgateGT (Oct 1, 2002)

bobbeck said:


> Don't drink and drive, lol?


what he said. be lucky you have what you have. across the pond they dont drink in cars like us 'mericans do


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

those stupid pressure knobs feel like they're going to put a hole in my dunkin donutes cup...

i did see that you can replace the slide out drawer above the radio with a pop out cup holder, but i don't really like the fact of a cup of liquid above the stereo.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

German cars don't have well-engineered cup-holders, because German engineers don't see the need...

For the same reason, German coffee tales don't have steering wheels! :laugh:


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

My pressure knobs are destroyed and the rubber liner is totally disintegrated to where you can see much of the white plastic underneath.. I don't know what the heck the previous owner did to destroy it like that.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

VW KEVIN G said:


> My pressure knobs are destroyed and the rubber liner is totally disintegrated to where you can see much of the white plastic underneath.. I don't know what the heck the previous owner did to destroy it like that.


It's happening to mine now too. I don't abuse it, rarely even use it. I think the materials are just breaking down from age. It looks horrible :/

Group buy on new cupholders?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> It's happening to mine now too. I don't abuse it, rarely even use it. I think the materials are just breaking down from age. It looks horrible :/
> 
> Group buy on new cupholders?


Genius idea! Shall we email BKS? they do parts that aren't listed on their website as well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Emailed BKS.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

As far as I know, this is the part number: 8P0862533B8C1 That's for the beige color. Don't know the # for black or grey. Cheapest I've seen the part offered is for $71.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Change the 8C1 at the end to 6PS for black or EC3 for grey.

Here's the ECS Tuning page:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Center_Console/3


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Big Gulps fits in there


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Any info from BKS on a GB?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nothing at the moment. He said there are a few different versions. But that includes the EU stuff too I think. 

Just wanna get the switches done first too. Stupid PayPal. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Nothing at the moment. He said there are a few different versions. But that includes the EU stuff too I think.
> 
> Just wanna get the switches done first too. Stupid PayPal.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Yeah, it's a shame it's not going so easily (and it's beyond our control). Just keep us updated I suppose.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone replaced cupholder yet?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is a solution for all you guys and gals: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Dashboard/Cup_Holder/ES7733/


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Here is a solution for all you guys and gals: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Dashboard/Cup_Holder/ES7733/


That's not a solution for my crumby looking cracked-to-pieces cup holder insert.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

tiptronic said:


> Big Gulps fits in there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Clearly, I have nothing of value to add.... but I would actually like a cupholder delete with storage, like what's available for Golf R / GTIs.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> That's not a solution for my crumby looking cracked-to-pieces cup holder insert.


Ah, but I think it is. Let's say you have a passenger that's about to comment on your cup holder; all you have to do is push the dash cupholder and it pops out--rendering your passenger mesmerized thus providing you with relief. :thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Ah, but I think it is. Let's say you have a passenger that's about to comment on your cup holder; all you have to do is push the dash cupholder and it pops out--rendering your passenger mesmerized thus providing you with relief. :thumbup:


But then where will I keep my credit cards????


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

BeeAlk said:


> But then where will I keep my credit cards????


In your purse, er, "satchel."


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Here is a solution for all you guys and gals: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Dashboard/Cup_Holder/ES7733/


I've been thinking of going this route myself. Theses cup holders BLOW!


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

The cupholders in the TT are even worse, I think only a Red Bull can actually fits, at least the A3 can accept a gas station cup with a tapered bottom


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Finally got around the replacing mine. Took about 2.5 hours including cleaning everything as it went back in and vacuuming out all the lost M&M's between the seats and console.

Replacement had same part # so no improvement on design. I got 75K miles out of mine.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

8 months old resurrection lol 

I dunno how the rubber pressure inserts are autodestroying, mine is holding.

We always use them at the McFonalds drive by with big cups. The only gripe is that when both cups are in the lids dangerously are in contact.

I would luv to swap the items holder for the cup one.
Its so peeled from the last headunit swap.


----------



## body electric (Aug 27, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> But then where will I keep my credit cards????


I always thought that was the silliest storage compartment for the A3. Who in the right mind would store credit cards in your car in America??


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

body electric said:


> I always thought that was the silliest storage compartment for the A3. Who in the right mind would store credit cards in your car in America??


Registration? Insurance card?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

lausch said:


> Registration? Insurance card?


That's not a very good idea at all. It gives would-be thieves the opportunity to produce the documents if pulled over, gives them your address, etc. Maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Do you not keep your registration and insurance card in your car?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

lausch said:


> Do you not keep your registration and insurance card in your car?


I keep my documents in my wallet.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> I keep my documents in my wallet.


That's not an option for those of us who have others—spouses, children—that drive our cars.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

For the record, I keep my registration, insurance, and emission documents in my glovebox. I keep cash in the card holder. =)


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

lausch said:


> That's not an option for those of us who have others—spouses, children—that drive our cars.


Fair enough - but check your local laws. In the four states I've lived in there has been no law stating that you must possess the original documents while operating the vehicle. My registration and insurance are shrunk down and printed on business cards. If I had others who drove my car I'd make copies for all of them to keep on themselves. But again, I'm pretty sure I'm more paranoid than the typical human. :screwy:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

lausch said:


> For the record, I keep my registration, insurance, and emission documents in my glovebox. I keep cash in the card holder. =)


for the record, i hate cupholders and have gotten rid of them completely


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Fair enough - but check your local laws. In the four states I've lived in there has been no law stating that you must possess the original documents while operating the vehicle. My registration and insurance are shrunk down and printed on business cards. If I had others who drove my car I'd make copies for all of them to keep on themselves. But again, I'm pretty sure I'm more paranoid than the typical human. :screwy:


Definitely a little paranoid  

Up here it's law to have see documents with whoever is driving the vehicle. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Tcardio said:


> for the record, i hate cupholders and have gotten rid of them completely


How you do dis



Ponto said:


> Definitely a little paranoid
> 
> Up here it's law to have see documents with whoever is driving the vehicle.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I had a buddy whose car was broken into. They got his address presumably from the documents in his car (they went missing when they cleaned out his car), cloned his garage door frequency from his BUILT IN remote, then wiped his house a few days later. That's where my paranoia stems from.

Also the law is the same here. We need our papers when operating the vehicle. They don't have to remain in the car when it's parked though. And in my experience you don't need the original documents, copies are fine.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm just curious what everyone is hiding in their passenger seat cubby...


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Grey D said:


> I'm just curious what everyone is hiding in their passenger seat cubby...











either this or drugs and illegal weapons.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

I just picture a German engineer showing off the completed interior design... 

"und das, das ist where du can put your credit cards, right below die stereo, natürlich..."

"But, Karl, where are we going to hide drugs?"

"........."

and the passenger seat cubby was born.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Hanz had something else in mind for that cubby:


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

If I'm just carrying drinks I use the 2 in the rear center armrest.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> How you do dis


Euro center console can eliminate armrest.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Hanz had something else in mind for that cubby:


That is what the little fridge in the center armrest on BMW's is for.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> I'm just curious what everyone is hiding in their passenger seat cubby...


Previous owner had an umbrella and a lint roller... so now that's what I have haha, didn't find it there for a month or so.


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

Grey D said:


> I'm just curious what everyone is hiding in their passenger seat cubby...


Previous owner left this in the cubby... I left it in there.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Euro center console can eliminate armrest.


LHD euro center console with armrest FTW! One can have cupholders if still wanted under the armrest but thats where I keep my 8 ball:laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

vms150 said:


> Previous owner left this in the cubby... I left it in there.
> http://s114.photobucket.com/user/vms150/media/IMG_2324.jpg.html


thats creepy


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Grey D said:


> I'm just curious what everyone is hiding in their passenger seat cubby...



Any of my friends with felonies have to sit in the back just in case we get pulled over.









I leave it at home on track days.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Resurrection post!!

Has anyone changed the cup holder assy? Is there a DIY?
Even better, is there anywhere you can buy just the crappy rubber inserts? 2 of 3 have now peeled off


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/cup-holder-sabre-black/8p0862533b6ps/

or just:


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

Barn01 said:


> Resurrection post!!
> 
> Has anyone changed the cup holder assy? Is there a DIY?
> Even better, is there anywhere you can buy just the crappy rubber inserts? 2 of 3 have now peeled off


I replaced the cup holder about a month ago. It is a fairly complicated task where one needs to take out the entire center console (#1 in diagram below). I don't have a DIY, but here is what i remember:
- front ashtray removed, storage cubby behind ashtray removed. Need to remove shifter trim as well. Then, some of the console retaining bolts are visible.
- triangular supports on the sides of storage cubby removed.
- armrest removed
- handbrake handle removed
- rear ashtray and door lock switch removed (bolts underneath here)
- there are bolt hiding covers on the sides of console (item #4 below), in both driver/passenger footwells.
Only after removing the center console, the cup holder assy is replaced (it is held by screws from underneath!)
8P0862533BEC3 is the part number for cup holder in"Platinum Grey" interior color.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice work, ma2kster ! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

